# Ouvrir fichiers non prévus par apple par appli de mon choix



## jacquesmac (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,  
Problème avec Snow Leopard,
pour lequel j'ai trouvé UNE SOLUTION mais PAS LA SOLUTION: 

Il s'est posé pour moi avec iMovie 11, mais est général.

iMovie 11, par exemple, n'ouvre pas par défaut les fichiers avi, et  le clic droit>ouvrir avec, sur un fichier avi, ne propose pas iMovie,  et propose Quick Time par défaut. 
Solution partielle:  Clic droit>ouvrir avec>Autres>et ouvrir le menu "programmes  recommandés/autres programmes", qui alors propose toutes les applis, y  compris des programmes qui n'ont rien à voir avec la video ou l'image,  mais aussi en tout cas iMovie. Cliquer iMovie, cocher la case  "toujours...", et cliquer le bouton "ouvrir". 
Ça ouvre iMovie. Mais en plus, à l'avenir, un double-clic sur cette  séquence l'ouvrira immédiatement par défaut dans iMovie. Bien content  donc je suis. 
Mais par contre si je double-clique sur une autre séquence d'extension avi, elle s'ouvrira dans Quick Time. 
Solution partielle juste un peu plus générale:  on peut sélectionner toute une liste de séquences avi d'un dossier et  faire en une fois, pour l'ensemble, la manoeuvre Clic-droit>Ouvrir  avec> etc. ci-dessus. Encore plus content je suis. 
Cette solution peut être utilisée pour d'autres types de fichiers et d'autres applis. 
Mais ça ne permet pas une solution générale , d'ouvrir par défaut toutes  les séquences avi (ou autres fichiers d'une extension donnée) avec iMovie ou avec le logiciel  de mon choix. Alors que sous Windows (je suis aussi usager du PC avec  Windows, honte à moi?) une manip semblable m'offre, comme choix  possible, de décider de pouvoir ouvrir par défaut tous les fichiers  ayant une extension donnée avec le logiciel de mon choix.  
Je me dis qu'un OS aussi évolué que OS X devrait le permettre. J'ai  cherché un peu partout, notamment dans les préférences de la pomme et  aussi dans les préférences de iMovie, je n'ai rien trouvé. 

Merci pour toute (piste de) solution. 

Bonne année à tous. Que les bugs vous soient épargnées, et les limitations par trop contraignantes. 
Salut bien,  
Orph.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



jacquesmac a dit:


> Je me dis qu'un OS aussi évolué que OS X devrait le permettre. J'ai  cherché un peu partout, notamment dans les préférences de la pomme et  aussi dans les préférences de iMovie, je n'ai rien trouvé.



D'habitude je passe par "lire les informations" : donc sélection d'un fichier .avi, cmd - i (pour Lire les informations), Ouvrir avec, Autres, et cliquer sur le bouton qui vient de se dégriser "Tout modifier".


----------



## jacquesmac (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci Sly54.
J'aurai accès au mac sous peu et je constaterai probablement que ta solution répond à ma question.
Orph.


----------

